# Using wood covered in lichen...



## sxfxz (Jan 20, 2017)

I got some wood and it's covered in lichen a lot more than I would like but I was dumb and accept it...I burn a big hot fire...will using it effect the taste of my meat?

http://s10.photobucket.com/user/SxFxZ/media/16A6EB15-EA02-4283-92B2-BFB9EC58C038.jpg.html
http://s10.photobucket.com/user/SxFxZ/media/FD10055D-9AE5-4C67-9B3B-E3E452101DD4.jpg.html

I was thinking about debarking it all but why bother if I don't need to...thanks!


----------



## tropics (Jan 20, 2017)

I googled Lichen some are poisonous 

Richie


----------

